# running slow again



## astrohip

Been running slow all day. Got a "server busy" message once, but mainly just sluggish behavior.


----------



## Mike Lang

We haven't had any other reports of it today.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Happened for me a few times earlier today. I gave up and came back later.


----------



## David Bott

"server busy" message" is not something that the server would report that I know of. Doing a search for.... "server busy" message brings up all Windows issues reports.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q="server+busy"+message

Server should only really slow down about 3AM CT when it backs up.

Another reason could be that a large search is going on...but that is rare and still the message is not something that seems like a apache server message. (And usually results in longer wait times or refused connection if all the connections are gone waiting on a locked table to release. I do not see anything like that in the logs though.)

Wonder if maybe there is a slow router in the path from you to the server. Nothing you can do about it mind you but wait for it to clear up.


----------



## Marc

I've seen delays on the forum recently including yesterday, but not today. It shows up as taking 30-60 seconds to load the page initially.

By the way, welcome back!


----------



## David Bott

If you see anything weird in your browser that is waiting to download, please take note as it could be waiting for something else to come down that is hung.

And yup...I am again running TCF. I was surprised no one noticed it happened Jan 1. Thanks for the welcome. Just not sure what to do now as the code is so old.


----------



## NorthAlabama

when it occasionally (and randomly) happens to me, if one page locks for a moment, any subsequent pages also lock. when the first page loads, any remaining pages load quickly. i first thought it was caused by ads, now i'm not sure.


----------



## Marc

David Bott said:


> Just not sure what to do now as the code is so old.


Upgrade to the latest vBulletin 4.x?


----------



## David Bott

Considering it Marc. The issue is three fold. Change is never usually received well by long term members. 4.X takes a lot more resources to run and can actually be much slower. Moving from 3.6.8 to the current version would take quite some time and a lot of testing, planning, and in all likely hood, we may loose something here or there.

I will be looking to see if I can get Sphinx back installed here, it seems they had removed it for some reason, as that would fix the search issue table locks. I just hope the old code needed to make it work with this version is still somewhere on the server.


----------



## Marc

The look and feel of 4.x isn't too bad from 3.x, but the performance concerns are far more pressing.

I'm looking at going to 5.x on my "rebel" forum , but there are significant issues preventing that. So, I'm looking at simply upgrading to the latest 4.x and leaving it there for now.


----------



## rhuntington3

David Bott said:


> If you see anything weird in your browser that is waiting to download, please take note as it could be waiting for something else to come down that is hung.
> 
> And yup...I am again running TCF. I was surprised no one noticed it happened Jan 1. Thanks for the welcome. Just not sure what to do now as the code is so old.


Ah, that explains the 'Magenium Solutions LLC suspending payments' email I just received.


----------



## keirgrey

David Bott said:


> If you see anything weird in your browser that is waiting to download, please take note as it could be waiting for something else to come down that is hung.
> 
> And yup...I am again running TCF. I was surprised no one noticed it happened Jan 1. Thanks for the welcome. Just not sure what to do now as the code is so old.


Hello, David. Welcome back.


----------



## Arcady

I have seen some slowness over the last couple days. Maybe it is all the ads with the half-naked girl that load on nearly every page I load?


----------



## Adam1115

Wow, big news! Welcome back!


----------



## David Bott

Arcady said:


> I have seen some slowness over the last couple days. Maybe it is all the ads with the half-naked girl that load on nearly every page I load?


Half naked girl...Where! I want to SEE!!!! (I never get to see the good ads.)

Just an FYI...no new ads, same amount. It'f the first of the year so ads get cheep on networks and thus you can start to receive "less attractive" ads until the good ones gets budgets back and can spend.


----------



## David Bott

rhuntington3 said:


> Ah, that explains the 'Magenium Solutions LLC suspending payments' email I just received.


Dang it...we tested that and noticed were not suppose to go out like that. I will send an email blast to club members about it.

Sorry.


----------



## David Bott

keirgrey said:


> Hello, David. Welcome back.





Adam1115 said:


> Wow, big news! Welcome back!


Thanks all. They were getting out the forum area and asked me if I would care to buy it back...well...here I am...issues and all.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, emails sent to Club Members about the subscriptions.

Will one of the club members let me know if it was received? Thanks.


----------



## rhuntington3

I got it.


----------



## David Bott

Thank you. (I had to do them all in a BCC and so I was not sure they went out ok.)


----------



## rhuntington3

You're welcome.


----------



## Arcady

David Bott said:


> Half naked girl...Where! I want to SEE!!!! (I never get to see the good ads.)


I see this ad on almost every page I load on this site:










Unless I go browsing around Amazon. Then I see ads for things I looked at on Amazon for a day or two. Then the falling-off shirt girl comes back.


----------



## David Bott

Thanks for sending it! I have never seen it so I guess we do not shop or visit the same places online. The T-shirts on the site however are very funny. Though you can not tell from this ad, it is a humor site.


----------



## bgreen5

David Bott said:


> Ok, emails sent to Club Members about the subscriptions.
> 
> Will one of the club members let me know if it was received? Thanks.





rhuntington3 said:


> I got it.





David Bott said:


> Thank you. (I had to do them all in a BCC and so I was not sure they went out ok.)


Hi all, and welcome "home" David. 

I did get the "suspended" email from Paypal on 2/2, so I came back into the forum to see if I could figure out what was going on. I did not see an announcement or sticky near the top of the page, but I did stumble on this thread. (a long time has passed for many of us)

Just to let you know... I did NOT receive an email from you like some club members apparently did. You sent to the address in our CP profile, I assume?

(in case other club members didn't get the email and might still be in the dark on this, it might be good to post an announcement thread)

As I type this, I just noticed my club status is gone. Is there a new payment system in place to replace the Magenium one?


----------



## David Bott

bgreen5 said:


> Hi all, and welcome "home" David.
> 
> I did get the "suspended" email from Paypal on 2/2, so I came back into the forum to see if I could figure out what was going on. I did not see an announcement or sticky near the top of the page, but I did stumble on this thread. (a long time has passed for many of us)
> 
> Just to let you know... I did NOT receive an email from you like some club members apparently did. You sent to the address in our CP profile, I assume?
> 
> (in case other club members didn't get the email and might still be in the dark on this, it might be good to post an announcement thread)
> 
> As I type this, I just noticed my club status is gone. Is there a new payment system in place to replace the Magenium one?


Yes, it would have gone to the address on file here with the site as people use various PayPal addresses. Looking at your account here, looks like you expired on the 1/22, thus you would not have received an e-mail from me as you would not have been on the club list.

But the interesting part seeing you expired on 1/22 so I am not sure why it was not auto renewed seeing they had not yet turned it off. Maybe it did try, but found a new payment email address in the API here on the server and it failed.

In any case, you can renew if you wish as all is in place.

Oh, there are not may club members, so a personal email I thought going out to all would be just fine.

Thanks.


----------



## bgreen5

David Bott said:


> But the interesting part seeing you expired on 1/22 so I am not sure why it was not auto renewed seeing they had not yet turned it off. Maybe it did try, but found a new payment email address in the API here on the server and it failed.


My membership did renew on 1/20... Paypal put the charge thru and sent a confirmation email to me.

It wasn't until 2/2 that Paypal sent me the email that others mentioned ("Magenium Solutions LLC suspended your automatic payments").

I thought everything was fine, as my payment for 2015 was already made, my membership had already renewed, and I was all paid up thru 2016.

But then, on 2/5, I got a Paypal notification that Magenium issued a refund. 

So, I came in here the next day to see what was going on and saw the posts about your return. In the process of posting, I saw that I had been "stripped" of my membership.

Not a big deal for me, as I'll just renew using the same Paypal funds Magenium refunded me.

But it makes me wonder if any other club members are experiencing the same refund action and haven't figured out what's going on yet.

If ~I~ didn't show up as a member (because of the refund), could this be happening to others... causing club members to "disappear" on you?

Just thought you might want to know... not allow revenue stream(s) to disappear due to some technical glitch.


----------



## David Bott

Thanks. Because they refunded it and did not just cancel the renewal is why it removed the membership from the account. I guess they wanted to be sure they did not keep any funds that was not theirs. I do not see any others like that in the logs. But with that said, I do not see yours in the log for the account being refunded and thus subscription reversed.

Oh well...all is good.


----------



## Dan203

I get this slowness sometimes too. It's been happening on/off all day today.


----------



## David Bott

Looks like it was on again off again network issues.


----------



## eddyj

The board is dog-slow this morning.


----------



## BeanMeScot

Multiple people are seeing this slowness, including myself.


----------



## Mike Lang

Is it hanging on a particular URL for anyone?


----------



## Alfer

Yep. Lots of lag time going to the main HH forum as well as jumping to different threads or sub forums.


----------



## David Bott

I am on a 4G connection. Here is a video just did at 11:45AM CT showing my speeds. As you can see, I am not having at issue at this time, nor have I been this morning.

And this test is actually going through a VPN Router in Calf, I am in AL. So I go go across the country to a VPN that then goes to Dallas (server location), then back to Calf, and then finely to me in AL.

Video from my dropbox. (Will remove the video at a later date.)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a9pz0ay43s1bpze/TCF Test.mp4?dl=0

Unless the network is under a DDOS attack thus affecting us, as it was the other day, I do not see it on the server.


----------



## David Bott

Yup...Looks like it was another DDOS attach somewhere on the network. (By network, I mean the location provider the server is on that runs in the network server center.) As such, the router is flooded as someone is attacking a server. (Not attacking this server.)

This is out of my control.


----------



## BeanMeScot

It finally stopped.


----------

